# Artichoke Chicken



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A few members on here requested this recipe from me. I've made this for many pot lucks and it's always been a huge hit.

15 ounces marinated artichoke hearts, drained and chopped
3/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
3/4 cup mayonnaise
1 pinch garlic powder
4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
black pepper to taste

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). 

Cut up chicken breasts into 1 inch cubes. Set aside.

In a medium bowl, mix together the artichoke hearts, Parmesan cheese, mayonnaise and garlic powder. Place the chicken in the bottom of a baking dish and cover with the artichoke mixture.

Bake uncovered for 30 minutes in the preheated oven or until the chicken is no longer pink in the center and the juices run clear.

Serve by itself as an appetizer or over egg noodles as a main dish.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

That sounds really good for dinner. Forget the potluck!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nom nom nom nom


----------

